# Show me your 15hh horses



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Rebel, 15.1

First time with all 4's on the tire


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My Arab girl Chico is right between 14.3 and 15hh. I always round up! :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Indie, my Racking horse *^^* 15.1 hands.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi, 15.1hh Thoroughbred mare


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tianimalz said:


> Indie, my Racking horse *^^* 15.1 hands.


Cute horse  
Just a concerned citizen comment here, I mean no offense whatsoever - your backslide is much, much too low. It is sitting on delicate cartilage and will restrict breathing when the reins are engaged. You want it up further where it won't affect the horse's breathing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

My two are an inch either side of 15hh.
Chucky (the paint) is 14.3hh
Banjo (the bay) is 15.1hh
And Toby isnt my horse (the chestnut) but he is 15hh.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare, Flicka...QH/Walker cross...15.3 hh...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

My APHA gelding Rem, we are both training for Hunter Jumper (to show next summer).


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

> Cute horse
> Just a concerned citizen comment here, I mean no offense whatsoever - your backslide is much, much too low. It is sitting on delicate cartilage and will restrict breathing when the reins are engaged. You want it up further where it won't affect the horse's breathing



​Oh I understand  It's an old picture.... I had that fixed last year with a snaffle, silly old hackamore didn't fit right so we're waiting until I can get a better one ♥ The back girth is way too low in that pic too, it was a break so I loosened it, LOL I know right, picture of perfection on my part xD


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG Happygoose, Banjo looks like a mini woolly mammoth xDD SO MUCH HAIR LOL
and Thyme Rem is soooooooo pretty, I love his color and build... almost looks like a breyer model to be honest.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

My 15 HH Quarter Horse


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks to everyone who posted keep them coming. :happydance:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This is Scotty....15 hands of pure athlete! He's a QH who could jump the moon.











I always feel the need to explain why my right leg is hanging in a funny manner. I have a broken leg, here, and am riding in an air splint that won't allow my ankle to bend. That was very awkward on XC!!


He even made it to the cover of the Omnibus.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> OMG Happygoose, Banjo looks like a mini woolly mammoth xDD SO MUCH HAIR LOL
> and Thyme Rem is soooooooo pretty, I love his color and build... almost looks like a breyer model to be honest.


HAHA He had lost most of his hair in that pic!!! He was rediculously hairy!!
This is what he looked like before he started loosing all the rapunzel body hair:lol:
They arnt very good, its the only ones i have... He is wearing his rug in every other photo.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

> HAHA He had lost most of his hair in that pic!!! He was rediculously hairy!!
> This is what he looked like before he started loosing all the rapunzel body hair:lol:
> They arnt very good, its the only ones i have... He is wearing his rug in every other photo.


Oh my, O_O all that hair makes me cringe at the idea of wearing a fleece sweater and giving him a hug, ****.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Tianimalz said:


> OMG Happygoose, Banjo looks like a mini woolly mammoth xDD SO MUCH HAIR LOL
> and Thyme Rem is soooooooo pretty, I love his color and build... almost looks like a breyer model to be honest.


 Thank you! He is a handfull -_- so he is lucky he is pretty, and my baby.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> Oh my, O_O all that hair makes me cringe at the idea of wearing a fleece sweater and giving him a hug, ****.


Hahaha!! Im sooo glad most of his winter coat is gone! Ive never seen so much hair, I could have made like 50 jumpers out of the hair I pulled out:shock:..... Lol :lol:


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyones horses are beautiful!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

This is my mare Honey, she's between 15hh and 15.1hh haha!









And my new mare Seoul who we haven't measured yet but is smaller than Honey so I'm guessing just under 15hh. I'm yet to take a nice enough full body shot!









And Honey and Seoul on their first meeting this week


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

This is my QH mare Snazzy, she's 15.2, and as of today I've owned her for a week. She's my first horse


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow everyones horses are all so amazing!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

This is Jack, my 15hh Rocky MountainxMorgan Horse. I've had him since he was a month old and he is a mama's boy lol. Also, a few pics of the 15hh mare(bf named her Dixie because she's a sweet southern lady lol) my boyfriend and I rescued last fall. These were taken the day we brought her home, she looks like a completely different horse now. We were told she is a TB mix, but honestly we have no clue lol. I think there may be some Arab in there too. She is approx. 15 yrs old. I'll have to get some good pics of her now for an update


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are 2 pics of my 15hh porkchop aka Katie. She is my fave and main mount.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

This is Sonny, my haflinger. He stands around 15/15.1 hands.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!! ) will post pics later! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is my Hylke, a 15.2-ish Friesian gelding. He's 18 years young.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's mine!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The first two pictures are of my 15hh Quarter Horse gelding (and the love of my life :wink: ) Buzz!
The last picture is of my soon to be newest addition, Freebie! (I want to rename him Woody. :wink: We'll have a discussion on that when I actually get him lol) He's around 14.3ish. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I really need to get better confo pictures of them... :? oh well. I'll get them soon. This is the only picture I own of Freebie so far... :wink: We'll get some soon though.  

BTW, all of your horses are GORGEOUS!!  <3


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

oh my i love this thread! everyone's horses are so lovely!!
My guy is a 15.2 jumping freak!


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

Great pictures everyone and even better horses, keep them coming!!!


----------



## sporthorsegirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Luna in march of this year, 15-15.2 hands, haven't officially measured her


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are the most recent pics of me and Remi! We have just started learning to jump together, doing jumpers soon!

<3






































We are working on not taking off too early lol

He really likes jumping! He usually doesnt over jump this bad, I am thinking it is a combination of his new grain and his first time jumping in boots lol, he was very ambitious that day!


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Well she WAS 15hh, now shes almost 16hh.


----------

